# Where can i find BUTTON & STRING envelopes?



## TurnerSenior (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys - hope i've posted this under the correct topic.

I'm looking for a specific type of packaging but despite all my research i can't find a supplier. 

I'm looking for brown A4 string and button envelopes for packing my t-shirts. 

Thanks in advance for anyone who can help.
Steve


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Uline or any office supply store should have them. Reason for string? I would think you would want a self sealing envelope or tape. I think of the button and string as courier envelopes used at some companies. Not something I would want to send through the mail or other shipper. Good luck!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with the above post, any office supply store carries them but am curious as to why you would want that type of package for shipping?


----------



## TurnerSenior (Jan 6, 2010)

It's not for shipping but for packaging. 

The envelopes will be screenprinted with a blurb / logo / etc and shirts folded inside. It's all for aesthetics and to promote the brand image. Rustic button and string closure.

A future alternative would be a canvas bag with fold over flap and denim button closure.

May have to do a DIY job to keep the costs down if i can't find a wholesale supplier - the previous recommendations didn't turn out the specific product

Cheers for commenting 

Steve


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Steve!
I got your point. I must appreciate your idea. It’s a great thing to promote and market your brand through customized envelopes. Also, I’ve seen many of brands doing so. 
There are many companies around offering customized services in all kind of printing products. Printingblue.co.uk is one of them. 
You’ll find them cost effective as well as quality oriented at the same time. 



_____________________________
Envelopes printing | Packaging boxes


----------

